
2nd Boston  Marathon suspect in custody - official PD stream - anigbrowl
https://twitter.com/WalthamMAPolice
======
anigbrowl
I'm so glad this is over and that he was caught alive (in unknown medical
condition, but it didn't sound like that was an emergency/panic situation).
Being able to hold a trial and learn how and why this all happened is the best
outcome.

